# Powder coat edge 'protection'



## Chrisbes (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I've got a set of BBS RS2s that I'm doing some work on. The plan is to have the barrels repowdercoated but with the lips left uncoated so with the intention of sanding them down and polishing them.
I read that powdercoat allows water to get under much easier than paint so I was thinking, Would feathering the edge of the powdercoat and throwing some primer/base/clear on top help?
The raw lips will be covered with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels too.

Thankfully I only plan on using them for summer but I'd definitely like them to last as long as possible.

Cheers!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So the face of the rim will be powdercoated and the lip bare metal polished right?

If so then that is fine and leave as is. As long as the rim is split and the barrel and face are coated properly the powdercoat should be fine. It only tend to peel on polished metal as it cant grip the polished surface.


----------



## Chrisbes (Feb 10, 2018)

waqasr said:


> So the face of the rim will be powdercoated and the lip bare metal polished right?
> 
> If so then that is fine and leave as is. As long as the rim is split and the barrel and face are coated properly the powdercoat should be fine. It only tend to peel on polished metal as it cant grip the polished surface.


Yeah so just the lip will be raw metal. My only concern was that there will be a straight cut edge where the masking is applied.

And the barrel and face are being coated separately so that's no issue - Disassembling and reassembling them myself saves quite a bit of money!

Thanks


----------

